# A/C not working



## 95Supra (May 1, 2004)

I just went to use my a/c today, when I pushed the a/c button the green light never came on and the compressor didn't either. My compressor isn't coming on with the defrost either. Do you guys know where I should begin to look first? My car is a 1989 240sx. 

Thanks


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

95Supra said:


> I just went to use my a/c today, when I pushed the a/c button the green light never came on and the compressor didn't either. My compressor isn't coming on with the defrost either. Do you guys know where I should begin to look first? My car is a 1989 240sx.
> 
> Thanks


Have you checked your fuses?


----------



## 95Supra (May 1, 2004)

yes, I have checked the fuse.


----------



## 95Supra (May 1, 2004)

anyone? 

I was told that all it may need is a recharge. Is this true?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i thought recharge was for when the a/c blows warm air..


----------



## mudpaws (Feb 25, 2009)

Check climate head unit. Check compressor.. FIRST check for power and/or loose connections to climate unit & compr. If no (+) then head unit is prob shot. A/C compr. should turn on/be operable with both DEF and A/C. Do that, let us know, then we'll go from there. Plus, remember- most times it's the simple stuff overlooked. Good luck!


----------

